# Drawer Upgrades.. More Space! Mods Oh My!!



## Wander2G0 (Jul 15, 2019)

So, after purchasing our NTU 2007 Outback 23rs

I noticed that the tilt out drawer on top of a nice kitchen cabinet seemed a little useless.

It has all this room behind it. It should have been a real drawer. Mod time..

New drawer done. Removed face from tilt out and attached. Then I will just add a barrel catch and voila!

Of course there is that that moment which leads to notice how much room there was behind all my drawers. Back to the shop...

I ended up removing the paneling that held up the backside of rails for the drawers and added wood strips glued and screw to back of cabinet.

Also: note drawer faces are nailed on! I carefully pried the off and attached to new drawers. Alignment was easy do to barrel catches and industrial two sided tape.

Old drawers 16", new kitchen cabinet drawers are 22" and of course why stop there.

Dinette went to 24" (from 16") and the pantry went to 24" (from 16").

Add about 1/3 more drawer storage over all to kitchen.

PS. Wife want me to mention drawer mod to keep them closed while traveling - Child safety lock (http://int.safety1st.com/our-products/home-safety/safety-items/us-complete-magnetic-locking-system.aspx) that can be disable when you get to where your going.

Good sent. No more finding drawers or door open and your stuff spewed after long road trips. Except the drawers in the pantry! Fixed that. I will add more pics of those later in a pantry post.















































Thank you for the other mods posts with pics. It is great to get ideas from your Mods. some others I've done because of them.



















Note to self don't use at tape on paper laminated plywood. That's the white areas you see after removing it (doors open). Took Faux-wood off while peeling it.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 30, 2020)

I was just eyeing all of the dead space behind my drawers in my newly acquired 2018 210URS. Between the 3 kitchen drawers, the pantry drawer, and the entry drawer lots of dead space. Although I am thinking turning the entry drawer into more external storage may be a better option.

How did the mods end up working out over the summer?


----------



## ob277rl (Feb 16, 2013)

In our trailer I found useable space behind panels placed under the stove and the sink. By removing and reusing these panels I more than doubled the useable space in these areas. I had post and pictures showing my mods, but for some reason over 1500 post and 85 pictures in my gallery have mysteriously disappeared. I have reached out to the administrators and moderators about this problem.

Good Luck 
Robert


----------



## Wander2G0 (Jul 15, 2019)

Harvey, the mods worked out great. The wife is happy and shows them off every chance she gets.

The amount of space was well worth the work to do it. I'm look at more "hidden" spaces.

So, I highly suggest you do take advantage of any you can. Get creative.

I found a great use for Command Broom Grippers in the Garage area ceiling to hold objects to the ceiling. Note: replaced the sticky tape with 3m Automotive tape(black).

So far the hold the broom horizontal (2 grippers), the breaker bar and socket for wheels(2) and on the side wall a hammer, the socket for stablizers, the emergency crank for tongue jack.

Well out off the way to put stuff out of the way to be able to remove large objects. table, choke blocks, etc... I'll post a pic when i get to take one.


----------

